# security/pecl-pam doesn't work



## rorochan (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello.

I use security/pecl-pam. But it doesn't work.

My env is

```
FreeBSD 8.1R(i386) + apache2.2.17 + php5.2.17 + php-extensions{
	ctype
	dom
	filter
	gettext
	hash
	iconv
	mbstring
	pcre
	posix
	simplexml
	spl
}
```

+ suphp0.7.1 and pecl-pam1.0.3

------------------------------------------------------------------
I did

`# cd /usr/ports/security/pecl-pam`
`# make install clean`

and created this php script.


```
<?php
var_dump(pam_auth('foobarUser', 'foobarPasswd'));
?>
-> bool(true)
```

Authentication is OK, but


```
<?php
var_dump(pam_chpass('foobarUser', 'foobarPasswd', 'foobarNewPasswd', &$error ]));
?>
->bool(false)
```
and $error is 
	
	



```
invalid symbol (in pam_chauthtok)
```

Change password is NOT OK.

------------------------------------------------------------------
This php script's process owner is root and cgi mode.


Is this a bug?

Thank you.


----------

